# mma



## senseiblackbelt (Jun 27, 2016)

what mma and who/ when was mma founded.


----------



## MAfreak (Jun 27, 2016)

first question: say what?
second question: mma was founded by the ancient greeks who called it pankration and came up again with gene lebell and bruce lee.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jun 27, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> first question: say what?
> second question: mma was founded by the ancient greeks who called it pankration and came up again with gene lebell and bruce lee.


 what is mma.

like ik its a mixed martial arts but like isnt there a more in depth answer.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 27, 2016)

if you'd look at this section before you posted you would have found a 'sticky' thread about MMA asking the same question.
What is MMA?


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 27, 2016)

I do believe we have this cool thing called google


----------



## drop bear (Jun 27, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> what is mma.
> 
> like ik its a mixed martial arts but like isnt there a more in depth answer.



It was never really founded. It just kind of happened.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jun 28, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> I do believe we have this cool thing called google



omigod reallyyy? 

wats google?


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 28, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> omigod reallyyy?
> 
> wats google?


Maybe you should buy a dictionary as well


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 28, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> omigod reallyyy?
> 
> wats google?


Good question. If only there was some sort of engine we could use to search the internet for an answer.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 5, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Maybe you should buy a dictionary as well



lol.



Tony Dismukes said:


> Good question. If only there was some sort of engine we could use to search the internet for an answer.



ikrr..


lol im being sarcastic..


----------

